
Show HN: Rinocloud – GitHub for data - eoinmurray92
https://rinocloud.com/
======
eoinmurray92
Eoin here, co-founder of Rinocloud.

Hope this tool is useful to some of you - let me know if you have any
questions. Im hoping to get some feedback.

~~~
brudgers
What are the similarities and contrasts to git?

~~~
eoinmurray92
Its mostly similar to github, in that its a central place for you to talk
about your data (for github its code), and there is a very strong track of
each team members actions.

similarities to git; 1) we are making a portable datastore where the entirety
of a body of data (metadata, discussion, data itself) can be moved around in a
plain text format. 2) versioning and tracking of all evolutions to the data.

differences; obviously the diff'ing since a lot of datasets are non-text, or
are very large (which we can handle).

------
mrinternet_001
Any plans for an R integration...

~~~
eoinmurray92
Hella yeah! our latest integration is python, and R (mostly being requested by
bio-statisticians) and C (for running hardware in labs) are coming next

